# Working on 3rd revamp  of tjdphotography.com



## tjdphotos (Mar 17, 2009)

Last time I posted, I was on the first gen and now I'm planning for changes and I love the insight because it helps, and I do act upon it. Right now in Wisconsin we have had a cold hard winter, I mostly enjoy automotive photography but since winter, I followed a lead that has had me shooting local bands. The experience has been great and has helped build my portfolio over the long and boring winter. This summer I'm going to give it my best effort to try and market my photography to the auto enthusiasts. But before I start making any flavor changes to the site, Id like to hear your thoughts and ideas, please visit www.tjdphotography.com and let me know what you think. 
~ peace tjd


----------



## twozero (Mar 18, 2009)

One thing I see is the inconsistency of the navigation, which make it kind of difficult to get back to the home page. Also, having to go back to home page to get to your different categories makes for redundancies. here is where a few nice drop-downs or something to that affect would help.

inside of your galleries, i was fighting the autoplay of the slideshow. at first I just thought the thumbnail didn't coordinate. 

not trying to nit-pick, but just some food for thought


----------



## tjdphotos (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the insight I will concept the navigation to make it easier to flip around. Do you think that the auto play slide show should be manual?


----------



## twozero (Mar 19, 2009)

As far as the slideshow goes, I don't really know. personally, i would like it to not play automatically, but have the option to play it.


----------

